
Of All The Times For Twitter To Go Down … - davewiner
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/04/twitter-down-2/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
davewiner
The timing sure was funny. :-)

